# Free Raketa-peterhof From Alex R



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Got this through the post this morning...another one of Alex R free watches !!

I'm gobsmacked both in the quality and condition of this watch and even more with Alex's generosity in letting it go...and for no reward














THANKS ALEX!










The jewelled movement looks just as good as any Poljot I've seen....it's another keeper (aren't they all!)

Cheers

Paul


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Great,glad it got there in one piece.

My pleasure,and I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

He surely is a gent, the Orion he sent me is mint!

Got a pm from him this morning, I'm sending you something special I think you'll like!

What a star! When I come to getting rid of stuff I'll remember Alex's generosity.

A fine example of a true gentleman.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Aww Shucks Paul









Your stuff has been posted today first class,so Saturday or more likely Monday,if it gets there.It looks like another Raketa I sent out has gone AWOL,shame it is a nice watch.

Let me know if or when your stuff arrives.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Just received a gorgeous Raketa this morning from Alex. I'll post a picture tonight once I've put it on a strap, it's a cracking watch. Many thanks Alex, it will be worn on my next trips to China, Cuba, North Korea and any place home to our many comrades out there!

Not sure why you wanted to get rid of it, if you change your mind let me know

 !


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Pieter,

Am I glad the watch arrived,thought that one may have gone missing.I am really happy you like it,and it is a cracker.My reasons for giving away some of my watches,are it is nice to receive a freebie now and then,most of us never have the chance and miss out.As Stan put it it is a jungle out there and others do and will make a profit on stuff they pick up.

Me I just thought it would be cool to give them to the members here,no other motive.My collection of Russians did not cost the earth,and it is no real great loss.So what the heck make some ones day.Give them a watch









And no I will not want it back its yours,please enjoy it comrade


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Good attitude Alex.
















Paul,

That Raketa looks smashing, it should become a talking point when you wear it. I'm not keen on some of Vostok's picture dials but the Rekata looks good.It's not just expensive watches that can attract attention, Griff loves his Mickey Mouse watches and rightly so.

This kind of watch puts a bit of fun in our lives, though some will disagree.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

You've got a nice perestroika- glasnost there Stan.

Caliber 2609 19 jewels.

It was probably made in the late 1980's.

I'm jealous







.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

AlexR said:


> So what the heck make some ones day.Give them a...


 Alex,

If you *really* want to make my day...let me know when you're giving away that MV 350...









Cheers

Paul


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Sorry Stan you haven't got that lovely watch.

Paul has it!!!

I'm getting more bewildered as time passes.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Paul,

Don't even joke about the MV,it has been cluttering up my garage for the last 3 years.Bought the thing to play around with,and never done a tap on it.So I will end up nearly giving it away


----------

